# HCG & Clomid PCT question



## Chriswcombs (Jan 9, 2021)

Hey so this is my first PCT and I have 10 Clomid & 1 HCG kit to cycle off. 

Clomid two pills for the first three to four days
then one pill every other day after that
.3ml hcg every 4 days
My question is does this look correct for PCT?
Also if I started doing HGH again will that effect my PCT until my next cycle??
Thanks for your help


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 9, 2021)

Clomid 50mg daily for 4-6 wks relieving on the duration and strength of too...it cycle.  That's it.  No hCG. You forgot to use the hCG with your cycle... that's what it's for, an ON-cycle ancillary.  Don't use it in PCT, it's counterproductive, as in it will keep your hpta supressed when the goal of pct is to restart your hpta and help it reach its homeostatic level.


----------



## lfod14 (Jan 9, 2021)

Chriswcombs said:


> Hey so this is my first PCT and I have 10 Clomid & 1 HCG kit to cycle off.
> 
> Clomid two pills for the first three to four days
> then one pill every other day after that
> ...




25mg Clomid a day brought me back from 5yrs of complete shutdown in a couple weeks. People severely overdo PCT. Save the HCG for the next cycle, it gets everything running but not the right way, it fires up the balls directly, you want your pituitary doing it.


----------



## Chriswcombs (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks for the response so quickly. So when I start my next cycle, do I use the HCG at the beginning of it?


----------



## Chriswcombs (Jan 9, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> 25mg Clomid a day brought me back from 5yrs of complete shutdown in a couple weeks. People severely overdo PCT. Save the HCG for the next cycle, it gets everything running but not the right way, it fires up the balls directly, you want your pituitary doing it.





Thanks for the info. I'm glad I asked before mixing the HCG. You answered my question as soon as I asked it. I didn't do a heavy cycle. I did 8 weeks of cyp. and 5 weeks of Sus. I was told to start the PCT 10 days after my last dose. The only other thing I am not sure of is do I take the. 5 ml Anastrozole like I've been taking during the cycle? And if so roughly how many weeks??


----------



## DOOM (Jan 9, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> 25mg Clomid a day brought me back from 5yrs of complete shutdown in a couple weeks. People severely overdo PCT. Save the HCG for the next cycle, it gets everything running but not the right way, it fires up the balls directly, you want your pituitary doing it.


Cool Story!


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 9, 2021)

Chriswcombs said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm glad I asked before mixing the HCG. You answered my question as soon as I asked it. I didn't do a heavy cycle. I did 8 weeks of cyp. and 5 weeks of Sus. I was told to start the PCT 10 days after my last dose. The only other thing I am not sure of is do I take the. 5 ml Anastrozole like I've been taking during the cycle? And if so roughly how many weeks??


Weird cycle.. I don't know why you would have switched up the esters like that, and if anything, you have them reversed. Could have first used the Sust eod or e3d to potentially kick start the cycle a little more kickly with some of the faster esters that are in the sust, and then at after the 3wk mark switched to finish with cyp pinning twice a week.

Adex is another ON-cycle ancillary.. you shouldn't have any significant aromatization in PCT, and you don't want to crash your estrogen in pct either.. save whatever adex/hCG you have on hand for next cycle. Did you get any bloods pre cycle or on cycle to check everything out? It's possible you didn't even need the arimidex on cycle.


----------

